# Pro god?



## Newt2 (Sep 20, 2021)

How come all the pro god and Jesus posts are in the Atheist section?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> How come all the pro god and Jesus posts are in the Atheist section?



If you read the sticky at the top the intent of this part of the forum is clear.

”If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence there is a place for that.”


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> How come all the pro god and Jesus posts are in the Atheist section?



Because they think we need it the most.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm fine with pro God and Jesus posts. The more the merrier. AS LONG AS there is some Apologetics that go with it.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> How come all the pro god and Jesus posts are in the Atheist section?


Just a friendly reminder - This isnt an "Atheist" section. The 3rd A is Apologetics. That invites pro God and Jesus posts. What often gets left out in the pro God and Jesus posts is the Apologetics part.
Personally Im glad it isnt just Atheists/Agnostics. Boooooring and wouldnt learn much.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 21, 2021)

A/A #1 -
"I dont believe in (G)gods.
A/A #2 -
"Yeah me either"


----------



## RegularJoe (Sep 22, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> If you read the sticky at the top the intent of this part of the forum is clear.
> ”If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence there is a place for that.”


Hey Ruger i have read that closely
(and, in fact, did so recently so that i could post it in a post)...
but there is a part of it for which i have an itch that needs scratching...
when it says ~ " ... there is a place for that" ... 
does that mean this A/A/A sub-forum is that place?
i am assuming that it does;
however, i am wondering if that is what is what it means 
and i wanna be sure i got it right?  Thx.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2021)

RegularJoe said:


> Hey Ruger i have read that closely
> (and, in fact, did so recently so that i could post it in a post)...
> but there is a part of it for which i have an itch that needs scratching...
> when it says ~ " ... there is a place for that" ...
> ...



I was not on this side of the screen when that was written but that is my understanding. I think the intent is the discussions be framed within those three As.


----------

